# ¿Como hacer una antena yagi para celular?



## Berman (Mar 11, 2012)

Soy estudiante de Electrónica en Telecomunicaciones y tengo un proyecto en el cual tengo que construir una antena yagi para celular, he buscado mucho en internet y no lo he encontrado. Me gustaría saber si alguien sabe como se hacen.
De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

busca yagui de 2,5GHZ , 800MHZ y no recuerdo la la otra banda creo que 900MHZ


----------



## Berman (Mar 12, 2012)

Ya eh buscado de esas Frecuencias pero no encuento como conectarlas al celular


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2012)

con la ficha hombre ¡¡¡¡,detras del celular ay una tapita y adentro de la tapita ay una ficha ,que es muy pequeña ,
recuerda que los metros de cable atenúa la señal,si mal no recuerdo es a razón de 1db por metro de cable


----------



## Berman (Mar 12, 2012)

Gracias voy a ver como me va!!!!


----------

